# I gave up and got her cut



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I did a post a while back asking who was still letting their malt's hair grow. I hung in there until today. I just couldn't take the cotton ball look anymore. She is so much cuter with it short. Sugar looked unkept all the time with it growing out. She wouldn't be still for long for the camera. Maybe I can get a more focused pic later.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

She looks adorable! I agree, long hair is very hard to maintain. I think the long hair is beautiful, but I can't even imagine keeping my 2 boys brushed! It is hard enough to keep the mats out of Wallys ears as it is, much less the rest of his squirmy self!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She looks adorable! Aren't you thrilled with the way it turned out?

That's the perfect cut IMO. When you leave the face and tail long (and of course the topknot) they still look very much like a Maltese, but much lower maintenance!

You have a great groomer!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Perfect, perfect, perfect!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow!! That's a really great cut!! She looks wonderful!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She looks awesome!








I am printing out her picture as I type...(is that ok?







)
I am going to put it in my grooming pictures file!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww she looks simply adorable







and I agree the short cut is so much easier to maintain, less tangles and struggle at grooming time.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> She looks adorable! Aren't you thrilled with the way it turned out?
> 
> That's the perfect cut IMO. When you leave the face and tail long (and of course the topknot) they still look very much like a Maltese, but much lower maintenance!
> 
> You have a great groomer![/B]


Thanks. It was my first time to use her. She had done a few of our rescue dogs for free and I liked the results so I decided to try her on mine. She really listened to me when I told her what I wanted. I was pleased and Sugar didn't seem the least bit stressed.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I love it! She's too cute. I think red might be her color!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sugar looks adorable!







I love the new haircut! Adding another pic. to take to the new groomer!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

really really cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love the new look. You guys make me want to give Sassy a hair cut.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, she looks great!


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

She looks beautiful


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She looks adorable!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I love the new look. You guys make me want to give Sassy a hair cut.[/B]



I am just going to pretend I didn't even read that


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">She looks absolutely breathtaking </span>


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't even let Cosmo's top knot
grow up before getting aggrivated
let alone let the rest of him grow long.

I have to admitt though I am cheap and
do his grooming myself.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She looks great. The groomer did a fantastic job. I love it!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i agree with the others, your groomer is fantastic! i'd buy her a margarita or two if i were near you LOL 

i'm going to challenge groomer brenda with sugar's pic, next time we go







i dont think buttercup has the same type of coat as sugar though, and it would look a whole lot different on a buttercup....

she looks PRECIOUS!! what a great cut for her!!!!!

ann marie and the "ooooh that IS a good cut!!!" buttercup


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

So cute, I love it! Ok I guess I have to start a file to keep all these pictures in for my groomer. good idea











> I love the new look. You guys make me want to give Sassy a hair cut.[/B]


Here we go again, Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo








Sassy is our show dog here and in real life I bet .


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Oh my goodness she is so pretty. We are fighting with Tucker's coat and to tell you the truth I am about this far <-------------------------------------------------------> from getting his cut. Must be new hair. He is 9 months old and the hair never matted much before but now it's a nightmare.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Oh my goodness she is so pretty. We are fighting with Tucker's coat and to tell you the truth I am about this far <-------------------------------------------------------> from getting his cut. Must be new hair. He is 9 months old and the hair never matted much before but now it's a nightmare.[/B]


It definitely has to do with the coat texture and thickness. I didn't realize this until I got Chloe. Her hair is thinner and not the same as Sugar's coat at all. I can easily brush her and that is all I really need to do. It is useless using a pin brush on Sugar. It won't even go through it when it is long. I have to use a slicker and comb. Good luck. I love Sugar now that she is short, but I also love Chloe long.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> I love the new look. You guys make me want to give Sassy a hair cut.[/B]

















Pleeeaseee dont do it







Sassy just wouldnt be Sassy








But everyone is right that IS the perfect cut!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great cut! How long is the hair on the body?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Great cut! How long is the hair on the body?[/B]


The body is 5/8 blade and then she scissored the legs. She left as much as possible around the face. I may get brave enough to do Chloe next.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

She looks soo cute!!!


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh how wonderful she looks!!! I love it!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Just beautiful!!! I Love It!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

She is darling





















I love it!

~Carole~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144520
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining how your groomer did that beautiful cut. I am going to tackle Lady this weekend. I can't handle her longer coat with this rotten back. She hasn't had a haircut since before Labor Day, so I know it will be quite a shock. I was going to be chicken and use one of my combs to leave it a bit longer, but I have the 3F blade (5/8 inch) and gives a beautiful cut.

Sugar's new 'do convinced me!

I thought about getting a mobile groomer to come out, but with Lady's arthritis, I have to be very careful not to let her balance her weight on 3 legs, twist her legs at all, or strain that back hip. When she has a flare up I have to walk her in a sling which I couldn't do with my back, so I decided to just make this a 3 day project: bath one day, body clip the next, then scissor the face and legs, etc.

Sugar's cut is really my favorite on Lady. I don't know why I struggle to keep it longer in the winter. She is so much happier when it's shorter and it makes her look younger, too!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is so CUTE like that !! Zoe and Bella wish I would do that too!









Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> She is so CUTE like that !! Zoe and Bella wish I would do that too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love looking at pictures of your 2. They are so sweet looking.















If Sugar had the right coat, I would leave it long.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144552
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why I do that in the winter either. I stay in denial for awhile and then just give up. In my mind I think if it gets long enough, it will be silky.







I won't do that again. I am glad you are skilled enough to do Lady's coat yourself. I could never do that.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

One thing nice about the puppy cut is you can get a lot more snuggly with them and pet and rub on 'em without worrying about making knots.







Not that I don't love the long coats





















Heaven knows I do. Long coats are GORGEOUS and I salute those like Sassy's Mommy who do it so beautifully, but since my arm break last summer I don't think I will ever have the strength and agility in my left arm and hand to maintain a long coat again.







Somehow I think Bella is glad.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> One thing nice about the puppy cut is you can get a lot more snuggly with them and pet and rub on 'em without worrying about making knots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. They are much more snuggable with a shorter coat.


----------

